# Weather Forecasts



## Lawn Tech LLC. (Jan 20, 2008)

What weather forecasting sites do you download into your phones for good up to the minute and accurate weather.

Thanks,

LT


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I like weather bug they seem to be ok


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

I think Accuweather has the best radar but as for a forecast I like weatherbug, gives you up to the minute warnings by the NWS.


----------



## CompuWeather (Dec 4, 2007)

*Site Specific Forecasting Service - Live 24hrs...*

CompuWeather offers site specific forecasting anywhere in the US and includes unlimited call in privileges with a live meteorologist 24 hours a day for live updates, questions and advice...You can subscribe for a day at a time for about $75....For instance let's assume you have a storm coming on Saturday and you subscribe on Tuesday...You would get email updates from Tuesday until Saturday giving you an idea of what to expect for your specific location and unlimited call in to a live meteorologist through the end of Saturday for $75....very valuable and the best available...CompuWeather also provides professional site-specific snow verifications should you need that for your billings....www.compuweather.com - 800-343-4567 x1205 (for forecasting), x1240 (for snow verifications).


----------

